# Grooming question regarding eye hair!



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Maizy is being groomed tomorrow and wanted your advice on the hair by her eyes, the groomer normally cuts it right back and right close to the eye (not hurting her obviously) just wondered what you all do. Its hard to explain but heres a couple of pics. Would you let it grow or cut it off, its not poking her in the eye its just the angle! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free
View attachment 139602
View attachment 139610
View attachment 139618
View attachment 139626


----------



## Doliva (Mar 13, 2012)

I have my Lola's cut back. She gets a bit of staining and it's completely gone after. I think it's caused by the irritation of the hair in her eyes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

If you allow it to grow, the hair will hang on the sides of the muzzle, and not poke in the eyes. It's nerve wracking letting it grow, Laurel's took forever. Dewey!s hair laid down as soon as it grew a little.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> If you allow it to grow, the hair will hang on the sides of the muzzle, and not poke in the eyes. It's nerve wracking letting it grow, Laurel's took forever. Dewey!s hair laid down as soon as it grew a little.


Thats what i thought might be better to let it grow her staining isnt too bad!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, I am so glad you posted this. I was wondering the same. Boo gets his first mini groom Friday and since he is good until you get around the face, she probably won't do anything on his face -just get him use to hearing clippers and trip his legs -especially his paws!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Oh, I am so glad you posted this. I was wondering the same. Boo gets his first mini groom Friday and since he is good until you get around the face, she probably won't do anything on his face -just get him use to hearing clippers and trip his legs -especially his paws!


Mine just automatically cuts it right back thats why i wanted to find out what others do as cant decide whether to leave it to grow!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marguerite (Apr 24, 2013)

I found with Ariel when I kept the hair around her eyes cut it was always poking her in the the eyes so I decided to let it grow. Once the hair grew out long enough to keep out of her eyes I noticed her eye running had eased up which also helped with the eye staining so now they are allot easier to keep clean. I cleaned around her eyes once a day with a warn damp wash rag and twice a day I would apply corn starch. I just recently started using the eye envy powder which I seem to be also really happy with.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am having this dilemma with Daisy too.
The groomer keeps trimming it short, but then it grows so fast and starts poking her in the eyes, which makes them water, which leads to tear stains.
My concern was that if we let it grow, she will need a top knot all the time. Is that right? Do you have to keep the hair in a top knot?
(With Daisy, the top knot and bow are out within a half hour due to her constant wrestling!)


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> I am having this dilemma with Daisy too.
> The groomer keeps trimming it short, but then it grows so fast and starts poking her in the eyes, which makes them water, which leads to tear stains.
> My concern was that if we let it grow, she will need a top knot all the time. Is that right? Do you have to keep the hair in a top knot?
> (With Daisy, the top knot and bow are out within a half hour due to her constant wrestling!)


I dont keep Maizy in a top knot it doesnt suit her!!! I am hoping that if i grow it it will sit flat onto her muzzle hair like Deb said? Not sure?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't think you have to have a topknot with the hair longer on the muzzle. Before I started a topknot on Violet, I still had her hair long on her muzzle. It looked fine. And I agree with Ariel's mom, there is less tear staining with the longer hair because it's not poking the eyes anymore.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think it depends on what you are trying to do with her coat. If you were trying to grow a top knot, I would say never cut the face hair. But, since you don't keep the top knot, I would say tell them to scissor it only. No shaving. I have Frank scissored to keep the hair out of his eyes. It cuts down on tearing too.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Ah, I wished I had asked this question way back when I first got Khloee! I learned the hard way. Her hairs kept poking her in the eye as a puppy and she looked so uncomfortable that I caved and trimmed them myself...NOOOOO! It just prolonged the irritation since I had to wait even longer for them to grow out. Now they lay down on the side of her face, and I specifically ask my groomer to leave them be


----------



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

wow, I always thought it was best to cut around the eyes to prevent tear staining. But this definitley makes sense, if its long, then it will just hand on the side of muzzel. One time, groomer even shaved it and I thought it looked funny. Thanks guys, this was helpful for me too!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok lovely thanks for all your advice so general concensus is to grow it long regardless of whether or not you are using a topknot!! My groomer always uses scissors on her face but shaves close to her eyes!! Will make sure tomorrow i tell her not too!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

